# Im NOT a freemason



## Curiousman (Dec 30, 2019)

I was recently asked if I was a traveling man while at breakfast with my family. I put 2 and 2 together and had already figured out what he meant because of the gentleman's hat. I told him no and he said ( not in these exact words) that I should be and that he would vouch for me. Mind you I just met him and what I thought was a friendly conversation turned into an interview of some sort that I didn't know about.  My question is, why should I want to be a Mason?  I have never really thought about it. I only know two with one being this gentleman I just met. I have a general outside looking in idea of the history and its founding. Not much else. Now I'm curious.


----------



## Winter (Dec 30, 2019)

Most traditional bodies of Freemasonry have waited for a curious individual to come to us to initiate the process but recent years have seen more jurisdictions adopt a more active recruiting model. You will find proponents and detractors for both methods. 

Freemasonry is such a broad topic it might be difficult to say why it may benefit you in particular. I would begin by using your favorite search engine to look up the Grand Lodge web page for wherever you are located. In the US this will be whatever state you live in. Outside the US it may be the country. That page should have some basic introductory material which might help you decide if it is something that interests you. And this is a good place to ask questions based on what you find. 

Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------



## coachn (Dec 30, 2019)

Curiousman said:


> ... My question is, why should I want to be a Mason?


Why is it SO important for you to know?


Curiousman said:


> ...Now I'm curious.


What's driving that curiosity?


----------



## Bloke (Jan 2, 2020)

Interesting he tried to sign you up so fast, but maybe it was partly because of a good reputation from others present ?



Curiousman said:


> ....My question is, why should I want to be a Mason?  ... Now I'm curious.



Well, in asking the question you obviously do not know much about us.  I became a Freemason for many reasons, but an important factor was that I was drawn to the values of trying to improve myself as a man (person) and "old school" values of integrity and honesty and also having a concern for others. If they appeal, do some research. I also joined because I was curious. Many years later, I would say it is one of the best decisions I have made.

I encourage you to do some research and ask around about Freemasonry. I suggest firstly, that you look at the qualifications for becoming a Freemason in your State and seeing if you meet them... Just google "Grand Lodge" with your State's name.. (I am assuming you are in the USA).


----------



## Number4 (Jan 4, 2020)

Ask, and it *shall* be given *you*; *seek, and ye*. *shall* find; knock, and it *shall be opened* unto *you*


----------

